

Google Voice Now Available - eande
http://techcrunch.com/2010/06/22/google-voice-open/

======
eande
I am pretty sure many of the HN here already have access to google voice with
the trial period. I do like it a lot, but I know some friends they could not
get in, so I thought maybe a good idea to post the news of the all open Google
Voice now.

